# CYCLONE COASTER 22nd Annual FREE Swapmeet & Cinco de Cleveland Welding ride - Sunday May 5th 2019



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2019)

_CYCLONE COASTER_
*22nd Annual FREE Swapmeet 
@ the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar  *

*CINCO de MAYO*​
*SUNDAY
May 5th 2019 
7:00 am to 10:00 am *

*Followed by the Cinco de Cleveland Welding ride *​

*    If you are reading this - YOU STILL HAVE TIME to gather cash for new projects - OR- gather bits & pieces to sell at the upcoming 22nd Annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET @ the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar - Followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11:00 am from our usual starting point ..where the THEME for the May ride is CINCO de CLEVELAND WELDING ride - If you have a Cleveland Welding built bicycle - like a Roadmaster or Hawthorne - Or if you have one to sell - BRING IT OUT & If you need one - you might find one you like @ the CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet you can buy it & ride it - OR - bring ANY BICYCLE that you enjoy riding & we'll see you there ... *

_*  Thanks to all who have made the annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE Vintage Bicycle Swapmeets - What a great time with great people selling vintage bicycles you just can't find anywhere else - Thanks to all for making sure not to arrive to to early since it does start @ 7:00am - PLEASE keep the noise levels down & try not to arrive before 6:30 am in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar & bring out  great vintage hard to find bicycles & parts for sale - Our CYCLONE COASTER family members come from far & wide - as far as Stockton - Modesto - Riverside - San Diego - Arizona - New Mexico & everywhere in Southern California area to sell off & pick up great hard to find items - Thanks again to Chris Reece - aka the former drummer of this band called SOCIAL DISTORTION & the owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar who always makes an appearance @ the swapmeet & to his staff that ALWAYS open his place up EARLY @ 7:00 am with his crew @ the PIKE so we have the best damn BREAKFAST BURRITOS - FULL OPEN BAR & HOME for our CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeets since day 1 - AGAIN we can't thank you enough Chris who is happy we clear the PIKE parking lot by 10am SHARP  so we can head down to Portfolio Coffeehouse for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride*_

_*     The **CYCLONE COASTER** free Swapmeet** STARTS EARLY @ 7:00am & they also end QUICK by 10:00am **so Chris can accommodate his regulars on Sunday morning - Thanks to those who keep the noise levels down when arriving EARLIER THAN 7:00am - The 7:00am START TIME is a request from CHRIS the OWNER of the PIKE & it will help future meets here by keeping the residents around the PIKE Restaurant & Bar happy since it is located in the middle of a residential neighborhood - RESPECT THY NEIGHBORS - The FREE Swapmeet is followed by the  CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11:00am (1/2hr LATER due to the CC Swapmeet) - For those who don't know - OUR SWAPMEETS ARE HELD ON THE THE SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - For those who haven't been the CC swapmeets - They are small - BUT there is loads of great items from fellow riders - enthusiast - CC family members who are passing down their extra parts & projects @ swapmeet prices & it's held in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE RESTAURANT & BAR - Located @ 1836 E. 4th Street ( 1 block west of Cherry Ave ) in Long Beach - CA  *_

_* CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets are ALWAYS held on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which leaves 1/2 hour LATER @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse AFTER the swap  - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *_

_*GO TO www.cyclonecoaster.com FOR ALL THE DETAILS *_


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 16, 2019)

Already packed ready to go let me know if your looking for something
Call , Text or email Jim

James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2019)

*Thanks Jim ... Looking forward to seeing what you bring down here ... *


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2019)

Anybody looking for the anything in particular at the swap meet? Post up what you need or what you're bringing here.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2019)

First come first served...Really looking forward to the CC swap meet


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2019)

Really hoping to finally make it back down there for this one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2019)

markivpedalpusher said:


> First come first served...Really looking forward to the CC swap meet
> 
> View attachment 985435



I loaded up on BW chaintreads at the last ride. Awesome period looking rider tires! Grab 'em while you can!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 23, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Really hoping to finally make it back down there for this one.



LMK if you're coming down. Thinking of having a Pre-Coasters Swap Ride in Monrovia the evening before. Might even hit up a couple local breweries


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 23, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> LMK if you're coming down. Thinking of having a Pre-Coasters Swap Ride in Monrovia the evening before. Might even hit up a couple local breweries




Will do, that would be a blast.


----------



## hellshotrods (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been waiting for months.   I'll be there with complete bikes, grips and vintage parts.  Thank you  CC for having this event.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 24, 2019)

Check my ads here for stuff you can possibly use. Only way I can make it is if I sell some stuff.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 26, 2019)

hellshotrods said:


> I've been waiting for months.   I'll be there with complete bikes, grips and vintage parts.  Thank you  CC for having this event.



*BRING IT ... !!!  There will be plenty of cash in hand @ the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET ... Looking forward to all the swapmeet chaos  @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2019)

*I saw a bunch of people at the local Long Beach Vets swapmeet yesterday .. Many said they were ready & were bringing the good stuff - Pre war & Post war balloon bicycle items for sale & COLD HARD CASH to the PIKE Restaurant & Bar - Looking forward to it*

*The 22nd Annual CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet is NEXT SUNDAY - Cinco de Mayo - May 5th 2019 - 7:00 am - 10:00 am*

_*The new special run of the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Swapmeet Poster T-shirts will also be available along with all your*__* CYCLONE COASTER *__*summer T-shirt needs from the*__* CYCLONE COASTER*__* logos & The *__*Cali Cartel *__*run - Along with Hats - Patches & the new run of *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*bicycle real steel license plates in your choice of California Gold with black lettering - Black with California Gold lettering - Aluminum Raw - Brushed or Highly polished finish - All *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*license plates INCLUDE a mounting bracket *_

_*Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL the DETAILS *_

*- Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## slick (Apr 29, 2019)

If I have room anywhere in the car (which I doubt) I might bring a few smalls. Not enough for a table, so I might ask to borrow a little space in someones booth? Not even enough to fill a small plastic totem honestly.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

slick said:


> If I have room anywhere in the car (which I doubt) I might bring a few smalls. Not enough for a table, so I might ask to borrow a little space in someones booth? Not even enough to fill a small plastic totem honestly.



I can squeeze you in. You might owe me a beer tho...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2019)

Soooooo what's everyone bringing?? I'll post items as I dig them out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyone in the Hollister,CA area who wouldn't mind bringing a bike down for me? Maybe passing through on your way to the swap? There will be a couple cold beers & gas money waiting for you at The Pike Sunday morning


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 30, 2019)

i am bringing these if anybody,s interested


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 30, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i am bringing these if anybody,s interested  View attachment 989632
> 
> View attachment 989633
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 30, 2019)

I will be bringing a bunch of project bikes I will never get to finish.


----------



## mrg (May 1, 2019)

starting to dig out some stuff and debating weather to bring this rare Shelby hanging tank straight bar Flying Cloud, going to post in the general discussion now to see if anybody has any info, only seen a couple of these in 35 + yrs.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 1, 2019)

If a guy was to show up there on Sunday, is there a place to park safely and without fear of towing from the local Law Enforcement Officers?
Asking for a friend.......


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> If a guy was to show up there on Sunday, is there a place to park safely and without fear of towing from the local Law Enforcement Officers?
> Asking for a friend.......



parking  can get tricky some time,s.... getting there early is a good idea.. there is a public  parking lot about one block down the street... if you look around real good usually you find something on the street...  definitely pay attention to where you park


----------



## JAF/CO (May 2, 2019)

Getting stuff ready for Long Beach 
Swap on Sunday 
Early bird get the worm(good stuff)


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## tripple3 (May 2, 2019)

I am bringing CWC Shirts, L and XL sizes only, $20 each.
Grey,  OR light Blue.
See ya' there!


----------



## keith kodish (May 2, 2019)

Rusty72 said:


> View attachment 989754
> 
> View attachment 989755
> 
> ...



Picking up the Harley for Jesse?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie (May 2, 2019)

Will have this Prewar Fleetwing for trade for a 26” prewar Schwinn


----------



## The kickstand kid (May 4, 2019)

Heading to Long Beach with my dad with a truck full of goodies ...I’m  officially challenging  Ford Mike to a  pikes breakfast burrito eat off


----------



## sarmisluters (May 4, 2019)

Schwinn Gothic Fenders 
I can bring them tomorrow if someone is interested in these. 
PM if interested 
$350 

1940 Schwinn Cantilever Frame with
a amateur restoration paint job

I bought a complete 1940 Canti Push button tank bike with the understanding all it needed is a professional repaint. The frame is not repairable in my eyes and is being brought to the Swap to who ever wants it. It has a bent seat stay and it is crushed as if in a vise. 
FREE

It includes an original to this frame, feather chainguard 
FREE 

Whoever sees me first at the Swap and wants the frame and guard gets them.


----------



## FSH (May 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Soooooo what's everyone bringing?? I'll post items as I dig them out.



Cash


----------



## birdzgarage (May 4, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Soooooo what's everyone bringing?? I'll post items as I dig them out.



I'm just gonna bring my merc to ride,cash for a killer burrito and this old seat.


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 4, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## JAF/CO (May 5, 2019)

I am interested ?


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

Some photos...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

Some more photos...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

And more photos...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

And some more...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 5, 2019)

Last photos...


----------



## birdzgarage (May 5, 2019)

Good times today.hung out with kool people and looked at some neat stuff


----------



## mrg (May 5, 2019)

Another great day in the LB!, broke out the WF dbl bar roadster for the CWC ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2019)

A great time was had by all.
I sold a few shirts, bought some accessories, and laughed a lot.
Thanks for the good stuff Marty @cyclingday and Jim @JAF/CO and the bell from D.


----------



## hellshotrods (May 5, 2019)

Some pics of my last swap with CC - please read about my awful experience in the other thread.
@rustjunkie @fordmike65 @birdzgarage @tripple3 @Cory @mrg 

I think @mrg  drove off with the bonus girls TOC frame in his van.


----------



## higgens (May 6, 2019)

Nice pics how much was the blue and white Shelby?


----------



## cyclingday (May 6, 2019)

I’m not sure, on the price of the Shelby, but just as an example as to why the Cyclone Coaster bi annual meet is always worth a look see.
I sold a handlebar identical to this one to a very satisfied customer for $5.00 bucks!


Now, that isn’t to say, that this guy is going to get $229.50 for his.
But it just goes to show, that there are some smokin deals to be had out there.
Those bars sat there all day, with hardly any interest.
But the guy that finally grabbed them, seemed to know what they were, and couldn’t of been happier with the price.
Another one of those items that sat there all morning that surprised me, was a chapel door type Elgin fender bracket/reflector.
The price couldn’t of scared anybody off.
I just don’t think anybody knew what it was.
Then, while we were out on the ride, one of the guys that I stood there talking with for quite awhile, rode by on an Elgin, and his bike had the bracket, but the “Chapel Door” reflector was missing!
He either didn’t know, that part was his missing “Holy Grail,” or he thought $20.00 dollars was too much to ask.
It’s funny how some of this stuff goes.
That part that you were almost embarrassed to bring out, flys off the table, and the one that you thought, “Oh, someone is gonna need this!” Sits there until the crickets get tired of chirping.


----------



## higgens (May 6, 2019)

Oops I meant blue and white Shelby airflow tank in the pics


----------



## JAF/CO (May 6, 2019)

That tank belonged to Frank Drews



James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------

